

H.P. paying Mr. Apotheker more than $13 million in termination benefits - pullo
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/01/business/lets-stop-rewarding-failed-ceos-common-sense.html

======
zoowar
Includes a $2.4 million performance bonus. That's my kind of failure. I hope
the new Troll has a more reasonable severance package, you know 2 weeks per
year like the rest of us.

